# Green bikes for St. Patricks day



## b 17 fan (Mar 16, 2019)

Let's see your green bikes


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Mar 16, 2019)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 16, 2019)

Does a Green motorized bike count?



mo


----------



## the tinker (Mar 16, 2019)

This Custom Colson is my favorite green one.


----------



## ColtR (Mar 16, 2019)

My metallic green 1953 road master


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2019)

Colson Green Grill Tank


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## kreika (Mar 16, 2019)

Wish I had a green bike to post but alas.....nothing. So all I can offer is Happy St.Patricks Day everyone!


----------



## Greeced lightning (Mar 16, 2019)

...


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2019)

Shelby.................................


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2019)

My $100 Schwinn



 project with a front brake.............................


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 16, 2019)

My 51 Green Phantom that i took out todday.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 16, 2019)

Happy St. Pats Day!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2019)

kreika said:


> Wish I had a green bike to post but alas.....nothing. So all I can offer is Happy St.Patricks Day everyone!



Well Chris, I guess you'll just have to buy a green bike!  Ha!!  Happy St. Paddies to you as well!!


----------



## bikepaulie (Mar 16, 2019)

1955 Schwinn Racer.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2019)

10~18kustoms said:


> Happy St. Pats Day!View attachment 965072
> 
> View attachment 965074
> 
> ...



WOW...even green tires..Sweet!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2019)

This scruffy pile gives me a little St Patty's day smile!





Shouts out to those who helped make it happen!

Joe @Jwolf 
Zach @ZE52414 

And most of all my new go to guy St Louis Nick!


----------



## mike j (Mar 16, 2019)

Nate, you're a poet, in case you don't know it.


----------



## Alexis (Mar 16, 2019)

I have a couple myself


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 16, 2019)

53 Schwinn


----------



## kreika (Mar 16, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Well Chris, I guess you'll just have to buy a green bike!  Ha!!  Happy St. Paddies to you as well!!




Hold the presses I forgot I did own a green one for a short while.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2019)

kreika said:


> Hold the presses I forgot I did own a green one for a short while.
> View attachment 965230



 That's better. You still have to buy another though......ha!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 965232
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



*NICE......*


----------



## hm. (Mar 16, 2019)

green is good


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/st-patricks-day-green-day-green-schwinns.87823/


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 16, 2019)

1941 E-Z Speed C-Model


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 16, 2019)

kreika said:


> Hold the presses I forgot I did own a green one for a short while.
> View attachment 965230



Nice old green machine. What year is this? I have a blue and white original paint spitfire farm sale bike that i picked last year. I also have a 61 green american that i should pull out of storage i haven't rode  in a couple of years. Happy saint paddy's day.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 16, 2019)

kreika said:


> Hold the presses I forgot I did own a green one for a short while.
> View attachment 965230



Are those exercise bike pedals on this bike? they look really cool on the bike. Think i'll try a pair on my next project. thanks for the idea. Razin.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2019)

Colson.................................


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2019)

Schwinn Pea Picker...................


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2019)

Columbia Campus Queen.................................


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 16, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/st-patricks-day-green-day-green-schwinns.87823/



Sorry , I did not mean to step on your thread


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 16, 2019)

52 Balloon Tire 













Happy St. Pats Day!


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 16, 2019)

Trying to keep up with Vincev but I’m starting to run out of green ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> Sorry , I did not mean to step on your thread



What? Absolutely no worries. I consider your thread a welcome extension of the St Pat's spirit. Post on.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow!

Great thread!

CCM

@gtflyte is RAD! 

Never seen that model much less a green beaner!

Sweet!


----------



## John (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 16, 2019)

Here's one of them


And the columbias.ill post another tomorrow


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2019)

Spray-bombed Colson


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2019)

1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2019)

Teal green ladies '37 Colson


----------



## iceman (Mar 16, 2019)

Norton


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 16, 2019)

"Oh it is the biggest mixup that you have ever seen...Me father he was orange and me mother she was green."


----------



## Allen B Curtis (Mar 16, 2019)

Work in progress, but it's green!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## gtflyte (Mar 17, 2019)

53 CCM Club Racer 











3 Speed



Happy St Patty's Day


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 17, 2019)

Not nearly as old or interesting as many posted but, it's my only green bike...and a light hue at that. More importantly; HAPPY ST. PATS!!


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 17, 2019)

gtflyte said:


> 53 CCM Club Racer
> View attachment 965729
> 3 Speed   Happy St Patty's Day




That is one way cool Bike!!


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 17, 2019)

Happy St Patty's Day


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 17, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 965561



Great bike.....I almost forgot about mine. It's folded and blends in with the room?


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are those exercise bike pedals on this bike? they look really cool on the bike. Think i'll try a pair on my next project. thanks for the idea. Razin.




Yes sir I believe they were. Came that way and went that way. Lol


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2019)

My other green bike got some miles today


----------



## Mark Mattei (Mar 17, 2019)

Is this enough or should I keep going?


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 17, 2019)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 966361
> 
> View attachment 966364
> 
> ...




That green and yellow Colson is gorgeous!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 18, 2019)

Do really have many green bikes, but I'll throw the 53 BFG out there for ya.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2019)

My buddy picked this one up yesterday at the new Dudley swap!


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 23, 2019)

My 1950 Schwinn Spitfire.


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 23, 2019)

My 1958 Schwinn Spitfire.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy St. Patrick's Day 2022!!!
Christmas '53 NEW model WASP,
New color Opalescent Green.
Thanks Marty @cyclingday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 17, 2022)

.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2022)

American and Speedster.


----------



## Hastings (Mar 17, 2022)

Four green keepers found since last St Patricks day.


----------



## mike j (Mar 17, 2022)

"May the road rise up to meet you, may the wind be always at your back."


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 17, 2022)

These are all my green ones


----------



## Rollo (Mar 17, 2022)

'57 Corvette ...


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Mar 17, 2022)

I really need to get this one road-ready....its too nice to not be rolling.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 17, 2022)

Recently built Mongoose Beast custom


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 17, 2022)

Here's a few,


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 17, 2022)

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/29FZvEA
" title="IMG_6435"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/1947/43772111210_6204776857.jpg" width="500" height="355" alt="IMG_6435"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 17, 2022)

Oddly, I do not own a Green bike but that did not stop us from participating in the St Patricks day parade here in Charlotte a few years ago!!


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 17, 2022)

Can't beat a green bike, especially prewar.  Cheers!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 17, 2022)

Evolution of The Green Huffy for St. Patrick's Day​




































*Cheers!!*


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Brewster Green!
So green, you can’t hardly tell that it’s green.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Luck of the Irish on this one.🍀


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

So green, it’ll have you seeing double.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Only Huffy could come up with a green so strange, that they didn’t know what to call it, so they named it, Seafog Grey?
Happy, Saint Patrick’s Day!


----------



## Balooney (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2022)

Schwinn Superior




Raleigh Export Model Roadster




Raleigh Sports


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 17, 2022)

Does partial Green count?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Campus Green!
The stuff, 10 year old’s, dreams are made of.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 17, 2022)

Forty Shelby


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 17, 2022)

SD


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 17, 2022)

I have several, much like other Cabers with a full stable. ( some posted other past St. Pats day) Funny thing is, I've sold a few locally and I've bought one of them/Panther back, then I put 2 guys together to do a deal on another that was mine. There are about 750,000 people in my city of Winnipeg with maybe a dozen bicycle collectors I know of/6 I'm in contact with, (me 40 years in hobby) sold about 6 bikes to newbies, or guys that just wanted 1 neat bike.

The 1st picture is a Schwinn Panther bike I sold and bought back ( still have) from @oldy57 ( Cabe member) and the other green Panther I sold just went from one collector to another as I said above. I bought that in Grand Forks, ND back in the 1980's. I used to have 2 green Jags, but sold one. Sold the green Higgins Colorflow locally ( 1 of the 6 collectors..lol..) still have the green Huffy radiobike. Do green tires count on a Silver King?  Ha! *Happy St. Paddy Day all Cabers!!*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## goldwood (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 17, 2022)

*One more "Green" bicycle














*


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Who said?
 “It’s not easy being green”


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 17, 2022)

*One more time............She sparkles like a "Pot of Gold"

















Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!*


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Not a green bike, but hey!
At least the lemonade is green.
I’m all over it!


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2022)

Norms😋, should have went there for green eggs & ham this morning! here's Dad's old Spitfire just how my cousin set it up when he bought it new in 55!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 17, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I really need to get this one road-ready....its too nice to not be rolling.
> 
> View attachment 1590269



Hey Chris, It's not rolling? Tires look aired up and ready to roll.. RideOnn... Razin...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Mar 17, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Chris, It's not rolling? Tires look aired up and ready to roll.. RideOnn... Razin...



Its pretty much much still in “as found” condition believe it or not.  I just aired the tires up so it would stand on the kickstand better.  Lol!  Changed the bars as well...
Crank and drive system is very tight and tough to turn so she needs a full rebuild.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh, yeah!
The horseradish could’ve used some more kick, but otherwise, they did a good job.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

This one makes me want to head up to Anderson’s for some Split Pea soup.


----------



## Dope54 (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy Green Day


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1590690
> Oh, yeah!
> The horseradish could’ve used some more kick, but otherwise, they did a good job.



Damn, that’s what I’m talking about…..


That looks so delicious!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy St. Patricks Day all !!!!!!!!!

Heres a few of mine , thanks for looking !


----------



## dasberger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 17, 2022)

.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2022)

Only one green bike.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2022)

A couple of special order 80 Lime Green Cruisers.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2022)

I guess I have more "greens" than I thought! 64 & 65 Lime StingRays


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2022)

And one last green while it's still St Patty's day!, 50's Columbia.


----------



## lordscool (Mar 18, 2022)

1939 Schwinn Motorbike


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 18, 2022)




----------

